# Small Dark Patch of Hair?



## rellorba (Sep 26, 2006)

Since my son was about 6 weeks old, I noticed a dark oval on his head. At first I thought it was a bruise but couldn't figure out how he would have gotten it and now he's 13 weeks and it's still there. Upon further inspection, it's the hair that is dark and not the skin! It's so odd!

Has anyone else seen this or heard of it? I tried googling it but found nothing. I think it's pretty cool, actually, but wish I could find more info on it so I would at least know what it's called!


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

Hmm, could that be a birthmark of some sort? I would bring it up at the next ped appt.


----------



## rellorba (Sep 26, 2006)

I did bring it up to the pediatrician weeks ago when I thought it was a bruise and he pressed on it and checked it out and said it was just the hair. He had no answers for me and wasn't concerned. I'm not either, just really curious! I've heard of patches of white or gray hair but not dark brown/black on blond hair!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I could have written your post.








I, too, noticed a dark area (pea-sized on my little girl's head) and thought it was a bruise. I also didn't remember dropping her on her head or anything,







, so I gave it a week for the "bruise to heal" and then checked it... well surprise, the dark spot was still there! I kept peeling away the hair to check out the "bruise" further and only found out that it was the hair that was dark after all! It's still noticable at 9 months if I go looking for it, but seems to be blending in a little with the rest of her hair.


----------



## rellorba (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you, Harmony96! It's nice to know someone else has at least seen it! I've looked online and can't find anything like it except for the white streak in hair. So you've never been able to figure out what it is and what causes it?


----------



## Mama25 (Jul 20, 2004)

My daughter who is now 14 mths has a dark patch of hair on her back. I first noticed it when she was a few weeks old and also thought it was a burise. But it was hair and still hasn't gone away. It is odd to have it there and do wonder if it will ever go away and also why it is there.
I would think for your situation that one day their hair will cover it.
Anyone finds any answers please post.


----------



## rellorba (Sep 26, 2006)

Hmmm. That's interesting, mama25. I haven't noticed any hair growing anywhere else. The thing is, it's a small patch of his normal hair that is dark so it could never be covered by other hair. I did finally find some pictures that look like the same kind of thing. The only words they used were "congenital pigmented nevus." It didn't sound serious or like it was linked to any other condition.


----------



## geema816 (Nov 13, 2013)

One of my sister's and I have a patch of hair that is different color than our natural hair color. Hers is a blond patch with dark brown hair. Mine is black with dark brown hair. We've had it for as long as we remember; our Mom said it was a birthmark. I looked up congenital pigmented nevus and that doesn't describe at all what we have.

On another site, DrewzGirl had this to say about the coloration: "No, its not a birthmark. I am a cosmetologist and know for a fact that birthmarks have nothing to do with the type of pigment in the hair. Eumelanin, the pigment used in brown hair was just genetically given to him at birth, and the little patch of blonde was probably just a recessive gene that slipped into his hair follicles where he has the blonde patch. Its completely normal and since hes just 8, his hair color very well may change over the next few years (i.e. pre-pubescent) as this is common."

This still sounds like a birthmark to me and gives a good reason for it. Now that my sister and I are over 55, our patches are hidden by our dead hair.


----------



## Dia (Nov 23, 2006)

I have this, and so does my sister. I have naturally light blonde hair with a very dark patch - looks like a birth mark, but it's not - on the back of my head. The hair that grows there is this patch of deep brown. Always been there, anyone who cuts my hair comments on it.
I don't know what it is but I think it's cool


----------



## trixspade (Dec 31, 2014)

My now 2 year old son was also born with a dark almost black patch of hair growing in the front of his head, right in the middle. I was told by my nicu that it was a mole n referred to my pediatrician. My pcp also thought it was a mole till at a month my sons fair fell out except that spot. She then referred me to a dermatologist, were I was in formed that a "hair collar" is normally a sign of a birth defect. The hair collar should be a red flag to your pcp that there could be the possibility of ectopic neural tissue in the scalp and/or underlying central nervous system malformations. They almost always do a mri to make sure they know what there dealing with. This is also genetic later I found out my aunt from my moms side had a hole in her head for 50 years before it was discovered due to a stoke she had. I hope this helps.


----------

